# Software-Ingenieur (m/w) Großraum Hamburg gesucht



## PERSO-CONSULT (21 September 2011)

*Software-Ingenieur für speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen (m/w)*
*Karrierechance bei international tätigem Mittelständler/ *
*Festanstellung im Großraum Hamburg*

*Das Unternehmen:*
Wir sind eine Personalberatung und haben den Auftrag, eine geeignete Person (m/w) zur Festanstellung bei unserer Mandantin zu finden. Unsere Mandantin ist ein renommiertes Unternehmen aus dem Sondermaschinenbau und gehört zu einer internationalen Firmengruppe mit mehr als 8000 Mitarbeitern. Als weltweit anerkanntes und aktives Unternehmen entwickelt und produziert die Firma Maschinen und Anlagen zur Herstellung von Spezialteilen für die Automobilindustrie. 

*Position und Aufgabenschwerpunkte:*
Als verantwortlicher Software-Ingenieur entwickeln und programmieren Sie Steuerungen für die von unserer Mandantin hergestellten Maschinen und Anlagen. Sie stellen durch Ihre Arbeit sicher, dass die reibungslose Funktion der hergestellten Produkte gewährleistet wird. Ihr Know-how ist ebenso gefragt für das Designen, Kalkulieren und Entwickeln von Sonderlösungen für spezielle Kundenanforderungen. Kurz: Ohne Sie läuft keine Maschine rund.

*Persönliche und fachliche Qualifikation des künftigen Stelleninhabers:*
Sie haben ein einschlägiges Studium erfolgreich abgeschlossen, kennen sich sehr gut mit einer oder mehreren gängiger Steuerungen aus (z.B. Allen Bradley/ Rockwell, Beckhoff) und verfügen über gute Englischkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift.

*Rahmenbedingungen:*
Unternehmenssitz: Großraum Hamburg
Gehalt: Nach Erfahrung
Beginn: sofort

*Und was können Sie sonst noch von der Tätigkeit im Unternehmen unserer Mandantin erwarten?*
Kurze Entscheidungswege, gute Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten innerhalb des Konzerns, interessante und abwechslungsreiche Aufgaben.

Telefonisch steht Ihnen Frau Carola Frank unter 06241 - 678 98-0 für eine erste Information gerne zur Verfügung.

Ihre Bewerbung bitten wir zu richten an: Projekt10209@perso-consult.de. 
alternativ per Briefpost an:

Perso-Consult GmbH
z.Hd. Frau Carola Frank
- Projekt 10209-
Von-Steuben-Straße 13
D-67549 Worms
Wir freuen uns auf Sie!


----------

